# Nino, errore nello script di avvio!

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

Un saluto a tutti.

Ho la necessita di installare un software non presente in portage, per la precisione sto parlando di NINO:

http://nino.sourceforge.net/nino/index.html

La procedura descritta per installare dai sorgenti (vedere in fondo alla pagina linkata) è valida anche su gentoo o devo aspettarmi qualche brutta sorpresa?

Scusate per la banalità della domanda ma sono piuttosto in panne  :Wink: 

Inoltre mi sapreste dire se gli altri software (Perl, Mysql ecc ecc) che servono per far funzionare NINO sono invece presenti in portage e quindi possono essere installati con emerge?Last edited by 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo on Tue May 10, 2005 10:50 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## X-Drum

quel programma non è presente in portage, ne esiste al momento

su bugs.gentoo.org  un ebuild 

per quanto riguarda le sue dipendenze:

perl  = presente

mysql = presente

ecc ecc = ecc cosa?  :Razz: 

ti consiglio di leggere le linee guida del forum nonchè le FAQ (sempre sul forum)

sull'uso di portage e sull'installazione di software non presente in portage.

puoi provare a seguire 2 strade:

1)cerchi di crearti un ebuild (cerca sul forum )

2)creare un nuovo "ticket" per tale programma su https://bugs.gentoo.org sperando che venga raccolto

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

Grazie per la risposta  :Wink: 

>ecc ecc = ecc cosa?  :Razz: 

Install Perl 5.8 or higher 

Install MySQL Database client and server 

Install Net-SNMP package 

Install Apache 

Install Apache mod_perl 

Install Perl DBD/DBI (mysql) modules 

Install Perl Time Hires module 

Install Perl Net-SNMP modules 

Volevo solo sapere se qualc'uno di questi software è notoriamente NON presente in portage!

Lo scassone sta compilando e non riesco a guardare di persona  :Wink: 

>sull'uso di portage e sull'installazione di software non presente in portage.

Sinceramente non ho trovato gran che a riguardo.

C'è questo nella documentazione, ma non mi pare molto esaustivo, hai dei link migliori?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=5

----------

## morellik

I pacchetti richiesti da NINO sono tutti presenti in portage:

Install Perl 5.8 or higher: già installato di default

Install MySQL Database client and server: emerge mysql

Install Net-SNMP package: emerge net-snmp

Install Apache: emerge apache

Install Apache mod_perl: emerge mod_perl

Install Perl DBD/DBI (mysql) modules:  emerge DBD-mysql

Install Perl Time Hires module: emerge Time-HiRes

Install Perl Net-SNMP modules: emerge Net-SNMP

Install NINO: a mano

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi propongo io a farlo. Ora mi ci metto

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

Grazie mille!

Ma per "a mano" intendi che la procedura descritta nell'how-to di nino è ok?

(te la riporto)

Unpack the nino package on the webserver: 

  cd /var

  gunzip nino4XX.tar.gz

  tar -xvf nino4XX.tar 

  rm nino4XX.tar

  The NINO files are located in:

  /var/nino

In the scripts directory an install script can be used to configure apache and install the startup script. This is tested on the Linux distributions: Fedora, Mandrake and SuSE. 

  cd /var/nino/scripts

  ./install

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Mi propongo io a farlo. Ora mi ci metto

 

Wow!

Grazie infinite  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo wrote:*   

> Grazie infinite 

 

Aspetta a ringraziarmi prima devo riuscirci

----------

## morellik

Teoricamente dovrebbe andare. Ho solo qualche remora sugli script che dovrebbero

far partire i servizi al boot, dato che Gentoo usa un sistema di initscript differente

dalle distro tipo RedHat.

Forse faresti meglio ad aspettare che Fedeli faccia l'ebuild.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Teoricamente dovrebbe andare. Ho solo qualche remora sugli script che dovrebbero
> 
> far partire i servizi al boot, dato che Gentoo usa un sistema di initscript differente
> 
> dalle distro tipo RedHat.

 

Se qualcuno mi da una delucidazione du quali sono gli script giusti. E' un casino visto che ha dentro script per win/unix. se non sbaglio dovrebbe essere solo nino, perche'

```
chkconfig --add nino
```

questo e' il relativo comando di redhat paragonabile a rc-update se non erro

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Teoricamente dovrebbe andare. Ho solo qualche remora sugli script che dovrebbero
> 
> far partire i servizi al boot, dato che Gentoo usa un sistema di initscript differente
> 
> dalle distro tipo RedHat. 
> ...

 

Umh, pensi di riuscire a aggirare questo problema o è una cosa molto difficile?

Se non riesci a risolvere fammi un fischio...

Sarò costretto a passare a Red-Hat, visto che il programma mi è di vitale importanza  :Sad: 

Grazie x la disponibilità!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo wrote:*   

> Umh, pensi di riuscire a aggirare questo problema o è una cosa molto difficile?

 

Per riuscire si dovrebbe, ma per il quanto ci metto non posso assicurarti nulla

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per riuscire si dovrebbe, ma per il quanto ci metto non posso assicurarti nulla

 

Ore/giorni/mesi/anni?

Molto a spanne, si intende  :Smile: 

Scusa, ma non avendo idea di come si faccia un e-build non so quantificare il tempo necessario!

In alternativa ( e qui vado un pò OT), una distro che mi permetta di utilizzare gli RPM e che funzioni su un P2 233Mhz con 128Mb di RAM?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok cercato di fare qualcosa ma non so se funziona perche' non ho provato a farlo andare (troppe dipendenze). Io non assicuro nulla sul risultato o sugli effetti del programma, quindi se qualcosa dovesse rompersi io non voglio essere preso in causa  :Razz:  . Ho messo tutto in /var/nino come da guida anche se come soluzione non mi piace per niente, ma non si possono configurare i file purtroppo (tutte le referenze a /var/nino sono state messe nei vari file senza possibilita' di configurazione). Quello che ho fatto lo trovi qui, ti basta scompattarlo nella tua overlay e poi dare un 

```
# emerge -p nino
```

non l'ho mascherato

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ok cercato di fare qualcosa ma non so se funziona perche' non ho provato a farlo andare (troppe dipendenze). Io non assicuro nulla sul risultato o sugli effetti del programma, quindi se qualcosa dovesse rompersi io non voglio essere preso in causa  .

 

Grazie infinite!

Domattina lo provo, ti faccio sapere se esplode qualcosa  :Wink: 

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

Ciao.

Ho usato l'ebuild che hai fatto ed è semi funzionato.

Dico semi perchè dopo aver modificato il file di configurazione di apache quando tento di riavviarlo mi dice:

Syntax error on line 33 of /var/nino/conf/httpd-nino.conf

"Invalid command 'PerlResponseHandler', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration"

A questa riga 33 trovo scritto:

PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::Registry

Effettivamente guardando nel file di configurazione di apache, sotto la sezione moduli caricati, non c'è nulla chiamato mod_perl o che altro....

Come faccio per farli caricare (se è questo il problema)?

Ho anche emerso Apache-DBI pensando c'entrasse qualcosa...

Grazie!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Cos'ha in più/meno rispetto a nagios?

un suggerimento, prova cambiare il titolo in "installazione NINO (non presente in portage)" così che se uno cerca per nino trova questo thread  :Wink: 

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Cos'ha in più/meno rispetto a nagios?
> 
> 

 

Dovrebbe costruirsi da solo la topologia di rete e DOVEVA essere più facile da configurare  :Sad: 

Ma proprio sto modulo per il perl non ne vuole sapere di andare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non so se  risulvi ma prova ad editare il file /etc/conf.d/apache2 ed aggiungere

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D PERL"
```

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non so se  risulvi ma prova ad editare il file /etc/conf.d/apache2 ed aggiungere
> 
> ```
> APACHE2_OPTS="-D PERL"
> ```
> ...

 

Adesso SEMBRA andare. Grazie.

C'è un altro problema, questo è lo script che credo abbia fatto tu:

#!/sbin/runscript

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

start() {

	ebegin "Starting Music Player Daemon" 

	start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/bin/perl \

							/var/nino/mod_perl/services.pl \

							/var/nino/conf/snmp.ini

	eend $?

}

stop() {

	ebegin "Stopping Music Player Daemon"

	PID=`ps -ef | grep $PROG | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}' `

        if [ "$PID" != "" ] ; then

          kill $PID

        fi

	eend $? 

}

Deve esserci qualcosa di sbagliato.

1) il valore di ebegin, lo posso cambiare con Nino?

2) ci deve essere un ozpione di grep non valida, non è la v minuscola?

3) c'è qualcos'altro che non funziona visto che quando faccio /etc/init.d/nino start continua a dirmi

ls: *.pid: NO SUCH FILE OR DIRECTORY

E qua non ho idea di cosa sia!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo wrote:*   

> 1) il valore di ebegin, lo posso cambiare con Nino?

 

Si!! ormai quando si fanno i copia/incolla  :Razz:  . Prova questo

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

start() {

        ebegin "Starting Nino" 

        /usr/bin/perl var/nino/mod_perl/services.pl /var/nino/conf/snmp.ini

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping Nino"

        PID=`ps -ef | grep services.pl | grep -v grep | awk '{print $2}' `

        if [ "$PID" != "" ] ; then

          kill $PID

        fi

        eend $? 

}

```

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

Nix!

Da lo stesso errore

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta l'errore esatto

Ma lo da al start del programma?

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Posta l'errore esatto
> 
> Ma lo da al start del programma?

 

L'errore esatto è questo.

Lancio /etc/init.d/nino start

e mi dice:

*Starting Nino

NINO Services

ls: *.pid: No such file or directory

ls: *.pid: No such file or directory 

ls: *.pid: No such file or directory 

ls: *.pid: No such file or directory 

e così all'infinito!

Il bello è che però il programma sembra andare, o quantomeno risponde all'interfaccia web!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi sa che che il problema non sia lo script di init, ma non ci giurerei. Provo a guardare

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Mi sa che che il problema non sia lo script di init, ma non ci giurerei. Provo a guardare

 

Se può essere d'aiuto se faccio 

/var/nino/mod_perl/services.pl start

inizia a dirmi

sh: line 1: cd: /mod_perl/statistics No such file or directory

ls: *.pid: No such file or directory

Quindi l'errore è in quel file, sembra che sbagli a dire la directory dove lavorare ma non ho idea di dove mettere le mani!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a lanciarlo con

```
/usr/bin/perl /var/nino/mod_perl/services.pl /var/nino/conf/snmp.ini start
```

e dimmi che dice

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a lanciarlo con
> 
> ```
> /usr/bin/perl /var/nino/mod_perl/services.pl /var/nino/conf/snmp.ini start
> ```
> ...

 

Nino Services start

ls: *.pid: No such file or directory

ls: *.pid: No such file or directory

ls: *.pid: No such file or directory

ls: *.pid: No such file or directory

e poi torna al prompt.

Lo dice solo 4 volte e non all'infinito.

[Aggiornamento]

Stavo spulciando il tar di nino e nella cartella script ho visto questo file service.bat

con dentro scritto:

cd \var\nino\mod_perl

perl \var\nino\mod_perl\services.pl \var\nino\conf\snmp.ini start

sicuro vada "tradotta" nel modo in cui hai fatto tu?Last edited by 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo on Tue May 10, 2005 11:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo wrote:*   

> Lo dice solo 4 volte e non all'infinito.

 

Ma il programma funziona?

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo wrote:*   Lo dice solo 4 volte e non all'infinito. 
> 
> Ma il programma funziona?

 

L'interfaccia web è raggiungibile, non so se poi magari sotto qualcosa è incantato!

Leggi l'aggiornamento del mio post precedente

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo wrote:*   

> Stavo spulciando il tar di nino e nella cartella script ho visto questo file service.bat
> 
> con dentro scritto:
> 
> cd \var\nino\mod_perl
> ...

 

nino e' multi piattaforma e i file *.bat sono per windows visto che usa i \ al posto dei /.

----------

## 3,4-Ciccio-N-Palizzo

Si lo so, ma magari poteva aiutarti nella soluzione!

Boh.. :Embarassed: 

----------

